# What is the word?



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

I know that a friend has found a few small greys, but has anyone had any luck finding any in numbers or pounds? The weather is cooperating and the next week should see some yellows popping.
Good Luck & Happy Hunting!
Shroomani


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

shroomanitu said:


> I know that a friend has found a few small greys, but has anyone had any luck finding any in numbers or pounds? The weather is cooperating and the next week should see some yellows popping.
> Good Luck & Happy Hunting!
> Shroomani


someone i saw found like 6lbs in sarpy


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

shroomanitu said:


> I know that a friend has found a few small greys, but has anyone had any luck finding any in numbers or pounds? The weather is cooperating and the next week should see some yellows popping.
> Good Luck & Happy Hunting!
> Shroomani


They are out in the hills.
I am moving out of state today, my jerk old friend stomped my spot in Lincoln and stopped by with 141, did not offer me any, I had hunted spot for 20 years.


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

dean said:


> They are out in the hills.
> I am moving out of state today, my jerk old friend stomped my spot in Lincoln and stopped by with 141, did not offer me any, I had hunted spot for 20 years.


I picked 30 this morning in a spot I just picked 125 in on Saturday. I plan on heading to my spot in the hill on Thursday morning. Sorry to hear about your 'jerk friend' not giving you any. That's a bad karma move for him! Good luck with your move. I hope your going somewhere that has morels!
Happy Hunting!
Shroomani


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

dean said:


> They are out in the hills.
> I am moving out of state today, my jerk old friend stomped my spot in Lincoln and stopped by with 141, did not offer me any, I had hunted spot for 20 years.


since your moved out of state care to let us in on the spot where your jerk friend goes? since you are out of state and all...


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

shroomanitu said:


> I know that a friend has found a few small greys, but has anyone had any luck finding any in numbers or pounds? The weather is cooperating and the next week should see some yellows popping.
> Good Luck & Happy Hunting!
> Shroomani


In Desoto not sure how much they weighed I picked over 200 between me and my Dad


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Carl said:


> In Desoto not sure how much they weighed I picked over 200 between me and my Dad


Let's go sometime. I go to desoto too


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

shroomwinkle said:


> View attachment 947
> View attachment 947


I had a feeling you were a Busch light kinda guy. For a second I thought we could be friends!!LOL


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

dean said:


> They are out in the hills.
> I am moving out of state today, my jerk old friend stomped my spot in Lincoln and stopped by with 141, did not offer me any, I had hunted spot for 20 years.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Did ya end up moving? And could ya lmk where this Lincoln spot is so I can keep spreading them spores for ya? Happy shroomin


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

dean said:


> They are out in the hills.
> I am moving out of state today, my jerk old friend stomped my spot in Lincoln and stopped by with 141, did not offer me any, I had hunted spot for 20 years.



Hey did u move out of state? Care to let me know where ur spot was? If ur not using it?


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

dean said:


> They are out in the hills.
> I am moving out of state today, my jerk old friend stomped my spot in Lincoln and stopped by with 141, did not offer me any, I had hunted spot for 20 years.



Please respond.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

dean said:


> They are out in the hills.
> I am moving out of state today, my jerk old friend stomped my spot in Lincoln and stopped by with 141, did not offer me any, I had hunted spot for 20 years.


bump


----------

